
The Disintegration Loops - evo_9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Disintegration_Loops
======
notkaiho
I'm a huge fan of the idea of emergent music that occurs in the moment as a
unique event. Aside from the Disintegration Loops being great music, they're
an incredible record of a physical phenomenon that could only have happened
that once in that particular manner.

